# Tb gelding



## Kpomski (Apr 5, 2015)

Other pictures in case 

http://imgur.com/CLAOBbp
http://imgur.com/J5BYElZ
http://imgur.com/RQ0QTJR


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He looks good. don't make him fat! He is naturally a bit down hill in build. His withers are a bit low and muttony. He has adequate bone and his shoulder lays back nicely. The jumping photo shows how this helps him in front. If his neck tied in higher to his chest I think he would be even better. 

He is well proportioned and it is clear he is well cared for and well loved. 

I do not like his front shoes AT ALL. He needs a proper trim and shorter toes. You might take photos of his feet per the instructions under Loosie's posts and ask what might be changed. I think a lot less toe would help this horse a lot.


----------



## Western Dream (Oct 26, 2015)

He does look very good. I would like to see just a tiny bit more weight but like pp said don't make him fat!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Western Dream (Oct 26, 2015)

Your last picture is amazing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AbbeyX (Dec 1, 2015)

What a lovely muscley neck, you obviously do a lot of work with him 

I agree with the comment about the front feet, they do not look good at all. I am suspicious about his back feet too, they look very different although there isn't a pic where we can see them both on the ground.

He looks lovely over fences and his weight is just fine. These horse are not meant to carry extra weight at all.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Elana said:


> He looks good. don't make him fat! He is naturally a bit down hill in build. His withers are a bit low and muttony. He has adequate bone and his shoulder lays back nicely. The jumping photo shows how this helps him in front. If his neck tied in higher to his chest I think he would be even better.
> 
> He is well proportioned and it is clear he is well cared for and well loved.
> 
> *I do not like his front shoes AT ALL. He needs a proper trim and shorter toes. You might take photos of his feet per the instructions under Loosie's posts and ask what might be changed. I think a lot less toe would help this horse a lot.*


 yes, that^!


but, this is a nice horse! the only thing that I didn't care for was that his front canons are a bit long. however, he has substantial bone , so seems pretty solid. you are a lovely pair!


----------



## Fantelle (Oct 26, 2015)

What a photogenic horse! Would like to add that his weight is completely fine, and would not benefit from gaining. ^^


----------



## Kpomski (Apr 5, 2015)

Thank you guys! This is how I got/ found him 
http://imgur.com/jIMzJTq

When I got him he had really bad long toe, no heel syndrome. We are still having a heck of a time getting his own heel to grow out, but his toe grows like crazy. He has some rather interesting shoes and pads on to help correct his angles and if he goes more then 5 weeks he looks like I didn't bother to get him shod for 3 months. I am trying a new supplement the vet recommend to try to get some heel growth. 

As for weight I'm currently not looking to make him fat but he's a cribbed and a stresser so at shows he will drop weight on me and at other random times because the wind blew the wrong way, so at home we like to keep him a little fatter so he's got some reserved loll

I know he's a little downhill but I was just curious about your guys opinion on his overall confirmation because he's my baby and it's harder for me to see his "flaws".


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Besides REALLY liking your guy I have to commend you on the GREAT photos!!! I could easily zoom in and take a very good look and the definition was terrific.
I agree about the hooves, but it can take months to a year or so to change bad trimming. He doesn't look 16'1hh, but I think that's a good thing. I have come around to appreciating breeding a lighter barrel on a TB and not stressing the legs.
I can only say, keep the actual jumping to a minimum and work mostly on the flat and your approaches...and he should last quite awhile! =D


----------



## Kpomski (Apr 5, 2015)

He is my lower level jumper. I do the low adult amature with him which range 3-3'3 with the occasional 3'6. I don't plan on ever going higher with him. Once I'm ready to move up, I'll unfortunately have to find a new guy 

He is super pampered though to make sure his legs are well cared for. He's on smartpaks for his joints (as well as several others smartpaks) preventative monthly injections, gets lineament and standing wraps every night after we compete. 

At home we focus mostly on flat work. He gets 3 days of just flat work and I usually jump him twice a week, one day focused on actual courses and real excerses, the second is light, small fences focusing on approaches and his follow through afterward.


----------



## Kpomski (Apr 5, 2015)

http://imgur.com/sS8wjIa


----------

